# Need wrench for the Eel.



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The screw driver is not working that good. Anyone know were to buy one from?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.electriceel.com/

http://www.industromart.com/electric_eel_accessories.htm


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ElectricEel.html


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

_In Detroit you can get them at Cosgriff's_(313) 832-6958_ , Wyoming Plumbing_(313) 933-9470. _ , or Giant Plumbing and Heating _(248) 542-4000


----------

